# Identifiant apple pour iPad



## evejl (31 Août 2011)

J'ai perdu mon identifiant apple, ou puissance je le retouver svp?


----------



## twinworld (31 Août 2011)

votre identifiant Apple ??

je ne vois pas exactement de quoi vous voulez parler. Mais pour toute question sur un numéro de client Apple, il faut appeler Apple. Vous trouvez le numéro de téléphone sur les pages internet d'Apple de votre pays.


----------



## Chalkduster (31 Août 2011)

evejl a dit:


> J'ai perdu mon identifiant apple, ou puissance je le retouver svp?



Surement ici :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/appleid/


----------



## evejl (1 Septembre 2011)

merci beaucoup, grâce á cette adresse j´ai pu re initialiser mon mot de passe. je m´excuse pour le mot `puissance´dans ma question, il fallait le remplacer par `puis je´, en fait c´était une erreur de frappe  trèèèès bizarre d´ailleurs..... j´en suis  !
re merciiiii!


----------

